# Astro Turf Step Cover



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Outbackers,

Are you tired of expensive hard to do Mods that require specialized tools and skill?









Is that whats bothering you Outbacker?

Ol' FlashG has the MOD for you.

Supplies:

One or more Astro Turf brand household doormats. $10.00
Light brown in color to match the ambiance and skirting of Outback.
Five - Zip Cable Ties - any color

Disclaimer: Be sure to read follow and understand the operating instructions that come with your power tools.









Tools:

Utility Knife (Sharp would be good)
Straight Edge (optional)
Awl or Screwdriver for poking holes in mat.

Trim 4 inches of each side. Shave off 1 or 2 rows of nap off the underside of the mat. (to clear upper step when folded - see pic #3)

Camping World now carries these mats with grommets. I posted this idea several years ago on the "Dark Side" and CW borrowed the suggestion. Probably coincidental.

But wait theres more . . .

For less BUCKS! - You could also buy a large Astro Turf area rug and make a bunch for your fellow campers.

The step cover really cleans your shoes well and is non skid. The cost is about the same as the thin basic step covers but the Astro Turf really holds up better and rinses clean with the hose. No metal parts to get rusty.

Even a "Cave Outbacker" can do it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great idea Flash!
I'll have to remember this mod when our $50.00 worth of (4) step covers eventually disinegrate


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good idea! How has it held up without the grommets?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Even a Cave Outbacker can do it......I think I am offended!!!!

Gary

PS....looks good


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I had them on my old Keystone Cougar. Astro Turf is "Tuff" Stuff. Easy to remove and put back on - if you want to paint the steps and such. The grommets look more "Pro" but the steps sizes vary. CW has gotten some returns on the commercial mats because the customers dont know to shave a line or two off the back of the mat for clearance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Impressive....love the fact any "Cave Outbacker" could do it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, being a cave outbacker and now knowing i can do it is what sold me! Im going for it !


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

A sharp knife? I better not.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We have been looking at getting mats, but I think this is a better alternative.

Thanks,


----------

